# Michael Jordan says..



## HonorAndStrength (May 7, 2006)

Michael Jordan interview -
"Q: Is there a record that you wish you could get that you now will not be able to achieve? And, are you at all worried about the spirit of the young players in the game?

Jordan: No, there is not a record that I didn't get that I would have loved to have gotten. I am pretty sure people would say,* 'I would have like to lead the league and score the most points in history of the game.' But, I would rather give that up to get six titles. It's a compensation there.* "


-------

This is what Kobe just doesn't get. First, he wants to score 50+ points. Then if people criticize him to balance the scoring with team ball, he gets mad and goes on another shooting strike to try and prove some childish point. (see : '04 Finals with Shaq, last night's game vs Suns, etc)

He has no idea how to balance things, and if anyone tries to tell him, he pouts. He ran Shaq off, he ran Phil Jackson off the first time, 'uncoachable' remember? 

It's really pathetic because Kobe has amazing individual talent from mimicing MJ. He just doesn't have BBALL IQ on how to be a consistent winner. Sure, Kobe has 3 titles, but that was with Shaquille O'Neal. Shaq made the Finals with Penny Hardaway too, and he is making more title runs with Dwyane Wade on the Heat. What happened with Kobe is he never learned how to win because he was too egotistical to listen. He was Shaq's role player that wanted to be the leader. Now he got what he wanted, to lead the team, and he doesn't want to learn how.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

At this particular situation, which is all assumption anyway Kobe was walking in a very thin line between IQ and emotion , and with his action it is hard to distinguish if he acted upon the former or the latter.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Last year was the first year Kobe became a leader, Lakers went 34-48, didn't get into playoff.
This year Lakers went 45-37, got into playoff, eliminated first round.

Who can predict what would happen to Lakers next year? Sure Coach Phil Jackson helped the team a whole lot. But don't deny the fact Kobe Bryant was the main reason Lakers got into the playoff this season. Your idea is: No matter what people do, as long as they don't get the ring, they suck. In order to make Kobe to trust his teammates, the teammates need to prove they are trustworthy. The first two third of the regular season none of those Lakers proved anything, Kobe had no choice but scored himself. Up to the final one-third of the season, the Lakers finally knew the system and could actually played as a team, Kobe started to trust his teammates. In the playoff Kobe did his best to create the best environment for Lamar, Kwame. However, when your teammates struggle, and you keep feeding them the ball is simply stupid, so Kobe took over in game 6. True, they lost, they were unlucky. But you can't really say Kobe has not explored a new way and played a new role as a facilitator in the first round against Suns. Just because a team lost, you blame and keep blaming the leader, that is not a good and right way to be a fan. People keep comparing Kobe Bryant to Michael Jordan, why? Because Kobe is the closest thing in the league to the mighty King Jordan. Remember, Kobe's basketball career is far far from over.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why did you start an account just to slam Kobe? You're just the latest in a long line of trolls. We have dealt with your kind at least once per week for the past three years (that I have posted here). We've heard everything there is to say, so why bother? Believe it or not, there are other things to talk about than Kobe ****ing Bryant.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Bart, since you're a mod...why cant you just ban these fools?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe doesn't need to follow what MJ says.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

HonorAndStrength said:


> Michael Jordan interview -
> "Q: Is there a record that you wish you could get that you now will not be able to achieve? And, are you at all worried about the spirit of the young players in the game?
> 
> Jordan: No, there is not a record that I didn't get that I would have loved to have gotten. I am pretty sure people would say,* 'I would have like to lead the league and score the most points in history of the game.' But, I would rather give that up to get six titles. It's a compensation there.* "
> ...


WTF???
Am i reading this right?
There's a guy quoting Michael Jordan as the model of thinking Kobe should try to emulate? Michael freaking Jordan?

The guy who only started to defer to teammates when he played alongside one of the best SF ever?
The guy who would fly to Vegas in the middle of the NBA Finals to indulge on his gambling addicts?
The guy who would call out his teammates in public and punch others (or other) in training?
The guy who's ego is so monstruos that he decided to come back from retirement (last time) only to bust the Wizzards chemistry?

Yeah, right...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't care how good of a leader you are, no amount of leadership is going to win a title with Luke Walton and Smush Parker in the starting lineup. 

Jordan won how many titles without Scottie Pippen and Phil Jackson? 

Call me when Kobe has a player as good as Scottie Pippen next to him, along with one of the best rebounders of all-time, and a cast of great specialty players. 

When Kobe did have another great player playing with him, they won three titles. Shaq has no titles without Kobe and won't ever win a title without Kobe.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Why did you start an account just to slam Kobe? You're just the latest in a long line of trolls. We have dealt with your kind at least once per week for the past three years (that I have posted here). We've heard everything there is to say, so why bother? Believe it or not, there are other things to talk about than Kobe ****ing Bryant.


LOL, seriously. We've already started conversations on next season. we're through defending kobe. get a life. there is more to it than hating kobe bryant.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't care how good of a leader you are, no amount of leadership is going to win a title with Luke Walton and Smush Parker in the starting lineup.
> 
> Jordan won how many titles without Scottie Pippen and Phil Jackson?
> 
> ...


Hell yes. So refreshing to read that and realize that I am not the only sane person around. 

Thank you. :cheers:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Kobe is Kobe. MJ is MJ.

Live with it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Silk D said:


> LOL, seriously. We've already started conversations on next season. we're through defending kobe. get a life. *there is more to it than hating kobe bryant*.


Not for Kobe Haters.


----------



## HonorAndStrength (May 7, 2006)

anyone who bashes kobe is labeled kobe hater.

a few of you sound like kobe himself. criticize him and he gets mad, pouts, and ruins everything.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

actually this series has really impressed me about kobe. i think he's playing under the same mindset as michael jordan.

remember, michael jordan went through the same stage early in his career when he averaged 37 points a season (by far his highest).

anyways, the way kobe played this series, im confident that he's more about winning than scoring (but scoring is pretty important to him).


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Kobe is Kobe. MJ is MJ.
> 
> Live with it.


Hell yes! Michael Jorden is old news...let him fade away into retirement already.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

HonorAndStrength said:


> anyone who bashes kobe is labeled kobe hater.
> 
> a few of you sound like kobe himself. criticize him and he gets mad, pouts, and ruins everything.


Well, anyone who registers for the sole purpose of bashing Kobe is labeled a Kobe hater. Go figure.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HonorAndStrength said:


> Michael Jordan interview -
> "Q: Is there a record that you wish you could get that you now will not be able to achieve? And, are you at all worried about the spirit of the young players in the game?
> 
> Jordan: No, there is not a record that I didn't get that I would have loved to have gotten. I am pretty sure people would say,* 'I would have like to lead the league and score the most points in history of the game.' But, I would rather give that up to get six titles. It's a compensation there.* "
> ...


Good post:angel: . It clearly shows how fans of the NBA (like you) try to give out their own conclusions when they don't understand what's going on in a player's mind during a game, which then usually turns out to be a combination of cliche statments and simple bashing of a player that they never liked to begin with...
Since there is no clear story of what happen two years ago involving the Shaq and Phil breakup, I'm not going to go there. I'm going to clearify what happened this Suns series and what Kobe was 'thinking'

*A Post-Seaon For a Growing Team.*
During the regular season, the Lakers were just a bump in the road for the Suns that only took a good walk (or run) to go over them. One of the main problems was Kobe scoring a lot from beginning to end. The playoffs came along and both Kobe and Phil knew that it was going to take a perfect discipline and team effort to even _*have a chance to win one game*_. The Joke was on them - the plan some how made them invinceble to the Suns. Odom, Walton, and Kwame were dominating the post and Kobe was literaly out-Nashing Steve Nash -getting his team involved and making them better. After 3 perfect games the Lakers started to slow down in perfect play showing an obvious weakness: Inexperience. The Lakers won game 4 by a great shot from Kobe that turned out to be too emotional for a young team. They went back to U.S Airlines Arena and got the snot beat out of them while they were still emotional over game 4. In game 6, kobe got his team involved and the team was producing but turnovers from Kobe and Kwame cause the game to be close and Kobe decided to take over as his team began to break on the pressure. It almost worked until Tim Thomas made 'The Three'
Not to make the same mistake in game 6, Kobe made a consious effort to get his team involved again but his team cracked and then cruble in a plethora of missed shots and turnovers. Kobe picked up his scoring but to only find the team still down by 15 at halftime. Their Kobe realized that even if he goes crazy in scoring, the team will still lose with the Suns scoring crazy. He decided to stick with the 'Pistons' instincts that he had the whole seires "We win Together...We Lose win Together. It doesn't matter has long as we do it Together!" Kobe kept his players involved the rest of the game understanding that for the team to be succesfull next year the team needs to know that he will trust them even when they don't trust themselves.

So If Kobe was trying to prove a point it was only to his team....


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jordan won titles with annual DPOY candidates and the best small forward in the game. Kobe and the Lakers will certainly win titles if they ever find Pippen/Rodman/Grant clones. They won't win any with just Odom/Kwame/Smush. Neither did Jordan. Neither did Shaq. If you can't deal with reality, don't start a garbage thread pretending you're some enlightened dude. You're not.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Simply Change your nick to KobeHater



HonorAndStrength said:


> Michael Jordan interview -
> "Q: Is there a record that you wish you could get that you now will not be able to achieve? And, are you at all worried about the spirit of the young players in the game?
> 
> Jordan: No, there is not a record that I didn't get that I would have loved to have gotten. I am pretty sure people would say,* 'I would have like to lead the league and score the most points in history of the game.' But, I would rather give that up to get six titles. It's a compensation there.* "
> ...


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

Interesting but I have to say that Kobe has a horrible team behind him,and Jordan and Wade... dont have someone to pass it to.


HonorAndStrength said:


> Michael Jordan interview -
> "Q: Is there a record that you wish you could get that you now will not be able to achieve? And, are you at all worried about the spirit of the young players in the game?
> 
> Jordan: No, there is not a record that I didn't get that I would have loved to have gotten. I am pretty sure people would say,* 'I would have like to lead the league and score the most points in history of the game.' But, I would rather give that up to get six titles. It's a compensation there.* "
> ...


----------



## ChiStoffs (May 1, 2006)

What a freaking joke post. Who the hell are you to bash Kobe by calling his shooting spree in Game 6 a pout fest. Then say he pouted in game 6 by not shooting in the second half. In case you didn't know, the Lakers with Kobe's 50 points were one shot away from winning the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kobe can't win in the minds of some of these clueless fans. No buddy, the Lakers are not going to sign Keyshawn Johnson, he plays FOOTBALL!!! How about you actually take a remote and turn on a Lakers game, maybe you will actually learn something about the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

HonorAndStrength said:


> anyone who bashes kobe is labeled kobe hater.
> 
> a few of you sound like kobe himself. criticize him and he gets mad, pouts, and ruins everything.


When the majority, if not all your posts are about bashing Kobe (that don't make any sense), I'd definitely call that a Kobe Hater..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Eternal said:


> When the majority, if not all your posts are about bashing Kobe (that don't make any sense), I'd definitely call that a Kobe Hater..


As a troll and Kobe hater,i recognise a hater when i see one...hes a hater


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

truth said:


> As a troll and Kobe hater,i recognise a hater when i see one...hes a hater


LOL, game recognize game, trolls do too...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Silk D said:


> LOL, game recognize game, trolls do too...


hes a subtle hater,wont come straight out and say it,but make no mistake about it..hes got nothing venom for kobe.....


----------

